# ICIS Western Board



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone
                  I am quite new to this site and am just trying to find out what other people  that have been on the ICIS list are experiencing. Went on list Feb 08 and have went up and down the list.....  Cry  Recently went from number 15  to 10  then to 11 and now 12....This is on the western board and everytime I contact the royal they tell me people get reactivated that have been suspended...has anyone else had the same Problems....


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is a co incidence i phoned the about the 12 or 13th of January and i was told i was 12th on the list aswell, in fact i was 12th at the end of october too... As far as i was told the list hasn't moved at all......

Missy xx


----------



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

HI MISSY RANG TODAY NUMBER NINE ON THE LIST   I KNOW THAT THEY HAVE A NEW SYSTEM WERE YOU CAN EMAIL THEM. YOU SHOULD TRY AND RING THEM TOMORROW AND I AM   THAT YOU GO UP AS WELL. GOOD LUCK


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks emailed this morning and i am no 4, with a waiting time of 2-5 months.  

On the bright side for you summerhill is that i got called this morning for bloods, but since i only had a baby in december and with it being a c section i have frozen my place as i thought my place wouldn't have been for another 4 months and i would have went for tx then, so you are up one place now. 

Good luck you may be called for your bloods next month?

Missy 
xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

only reading your other thread there now summerhill


----------



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks  missy
I got called to go for bloods couldnt believe it   so so excited.  We are really nervous because dont really know what happens next but cant stop smiling


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Missy97,  

Congratiulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter Lauren!!!!

She gives me such hope!!!!

SB


----------

